# 1985 Nat'l. Geographic 'Afghan girl' arrested



## waltky (Oct 27, 2016)

Uncle Ferd thought she looked older...

*National Geographic ‘Afghan girl’ cover arrested in Pakistan*
_Thu, Oct 27, 2016 - An Afghan woman immortalized on a celebrated National Geographic magazine cover as a green-eyed 12-year-old girl was yesterday arrested for living in Pakistan on fraudulent identity papers._


> The haunting image of Sharbat Gula, taken in a Pakistan refugee camp by photographer Steve McCurry, became the most famous cover image in the magazine’s history.  She now faces up to 14 years in jail, a Pakistani official said.  Gula was arrested by Pakistan’s Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) for fraud following a two-year-long investigation in the northwestern city of Peshawar, the capital of the restive province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa bordering Afghanistan.  “FIA arrested Sharbat Gula, an Afghan woman, today for obtaining a fake ID card,” said Shahid Ilyas, an official of the National Database Registration Authority (NADRA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)

Whoa..I have seen that pic a lot..


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 27, 2016)

What a hard life she's had. It's unbelievable. You'd have thought some man would have snapped her up. 

probably western journalists stopped that from happening and ruined her life.


----------



## waltky (Nov 3, 2016)

Back inna day Uncle Ferd wanted to marry her but he couldn't figger out how to get a letter to Afghanistan...




*Bail denied for 'Afghan Girl' accused of identification card forgery*
_Nov. 2, 2016 - Sharbat Gula is accused of carrying a forged Pakistani identification card._


> Bail for the iconic "Afghan Girl," photographed in 1984 for the cover of National Geographic, was denied Wednesday in a Peshawar, Pakistan, court.
> 
> Sharbat Gula was arrested Oct. 26 for alleged forgery of a Pakistani identification card. Her lawyers said she has Hepatitis C and high blood pressure and needs care, is a widow and sole provider for her family, and was traveling to her native Afghanistan when she was arrested. They added she should be grant bail because the Pakistani government extended the terms of the voluntary return to Afghanistan by Afghan refugees to Oct. 31.
> 
> ...


----------



## xband (Nov 3, 2016)

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd thought she looked older...
> 
> *National Geographic ‘Afghan girl’ cover arrested in Pakistan*
> _Thu, Oct 27, 2016 - An Afghan woman immortalized on a celebrated National Geographic magazine cover as a green-eyed 12-year-old girl was yesterday arrested for living in Pakistan on fraudulent identity papers._
> ...



National Geographic has very good photographers and the background on my laptop is a National Geographic picture of the Matterhorn covered in snow with snow blowing over the peak.


----------



## waltky (Nov 5, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - let her go home...




*National Geographic's 'Afghan Girl': 'I want to go back to Afghanistan'*
_Fri November 4, 2016 - Subject of famous photograph pleads guilty to immigration charges; Sharbat Gula faces a short jail sentence and has paid a fine_


> The woman known as the "Afghan Girl" for her appearance on a 1984 National Geographic cover has pleaded guilty to charges of illegally staying in Pakistan -- and told CNN that she simply wants to return to her homeland.  "I want to go back to Afghanistan, to my hometown," Sharbat Gula said, speaking exclusively to CNN at a hospital in Peshawar, Pakistan, where she was receiving treatment for a medical condition.  "I (am) feeling better and (my) children are in the care of the Afghan consulate, and they will come visit me soon. I don't want to go anywhere but Afghanistan," she said, adding that she has not been back to Afghanistan for 13 years.  Gula, whose striking green eyes in a National Geographic cover photo made her face known around the world, was 12 when photographer Steve McCurry captured his iconic image of her living in a refugee camp for Afghan nationals in Peshawar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 9, 2016)

Green-eyed lady goin' home...




*Pakistan deports National Geographic's iconic 'Afghan Girl'*
_Nov 9,`16 -- Pakistan on Wednesday deported National Geographic's famed green-eyed "Afghan Girl" to her native Afghanistan after a regional court had convicted her on charges of carrying a forged Pakistani ID card and staying in the country illegally._


> The case of Sharbat Gulla has drawn international attention and criticism of Pakistani authorities over their perceived harsh treatment of the iconic refugee.  Gulla and her four children were handed over to Afghan authorities at the Torkham border crossing, about 60 kilometers (37 miles) northwest of the Pakistani city of Peshawar, before dawn Wednesday.  Earlier, a visibly unhappy Gulla, clad in a blue, all-encompassing traditional women's burqa, and her children were taken from Peshawar to the border in a convoy, which included several Afghan officials, said a local government administrator Fayaz Khan.
> 
> At the crossing, Gulla turned once to look back at Pakistani territory and softly murmured good wishes for the people of Pakistan - her home of many years, according to two customs officials at the scene. The officials spoke to The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the media.  Gulla was arrested in late October on charges of carrying fake Pakistani ID papers and staying in Pakistan illegally. A Peshawar court later ordered her deported.  She gained international fame in 1984 as an Afghan refugee girl, after war photographer Steve McCurry's photograph of her, with piercing green eyes, was published on National Geographic's cover.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 9, 2016)

Sharbat Gula gets to meet Ashraf Ghani...




*'Afghan Girl' meets Afghan president after Pakistan deportation*
_Nov. 9, 2016  -- Ashraf Ghani, the president of Afghanistan, has met with Sharbat Gula, the subject of the "Afghan Girl" National Geographic cover, who was deported from Pakistan._


> Pakistan handed over Gula and her four children to Afghan authorities at the shared border on Wednesday after she served a 15-day prison sentence. Gula pleaded guilty to living in Pakistan with fake identity documents.  "Pleased to have welcomed Sharbat Gula and her family back to Afghanistan," Ghani wrote on Twitter. "Her life inspires us all. She represents all the brave women of this land."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 12, 2016)

Green-eyed lady goin' to India for free medical treatment...
*



*
*Sharbat Gula, Subject Of Iconic 'National Geographic' Photo, Will Travel To India*
_November 12, 2016 - Days after she was deported from Pakistan to her native Afghanistan, the woman whose piercing green-eyed stare landed a spot on the cover of National Geographic will next travel to India for medical care._


> That's the news from Shaida Abdali, Afghanistan's ambassador to India, who said via Twitter that Sharbat Gula "will soon be in India for medical treatment free of cost."
> 
> Gula, who's in her 40s, suffers from hepatitis C, according to her lawyer and multiple news outlets. She's now poised to travel to Bangalore to receive treatment, according to Afghan news agency Khaama Press.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 16, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - you go gurl!...




*‘Afghan girl’ Sharbat Gula in quest for new life*
_Mon, 16 Jan 2017 - The Afghan woman made famous by a 1985 magazine cover tells the BBC of her hope for a new beginning._


> An Afghan woman made famous by a 1985 National Geographic cover has spoken exclusively to the BBC of her hope for a new beginning, after being deported from Pakistan.  Sharbat Gula now lives with her five-year-old son and three daughters in Kabul, where she says she wants to live a normal life after years of tragedy and hardship.  Her portrait as a 10-year-old became an iconic image of Afghan refugees fleeing war.  The only time she has spoken to the media before now, her family says, was for a 2002 documentary after Steve McCurry, who took her original photo, tracked her down in Pakistan and found out who she was.  Sharbat Gula had no idea that her face had been famous around the world for almost seventeen years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esthermoon (May 10, 2017)

Poor woman....she had such a terrible life....


----------

